# Bad attitude at Ulster Bank



## tam (15 Feb 2010)

Is it just me or UB think of themselves as the centre of the world, this was my second attempt to open a current acc with them, this time around because of the Halifax flop.

It all boils down to a simple client service approach as if I have to bow down to the mighty customer service stuff if I simply would like to enquire about their current acc T&C's. 

Does anyone else find them arrogant especially in this murky times when every new customer is more then welcome. They seem to show their negative attitude that just simply puts me off ever going to them. 

Mind you this happened in two different brunches where my first attempt was in the boom years and they where offering the famous €150 for switching over to them.


----------



## mercman (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Ulster Bank Attitide*



tam said:


> It all boils down to a simple client service approach as if I have to bow down to the mighty customer service stuff if I simply would like to enquire about their current acc T&C, does anyone else find them arrogant especially in this murky times.



Eh excuse me have you been to AIB or BoI recently ?? They really couldn't give a damn about Conor Customer. These two work on I'm allright Jack, stuff the rest of you.

Anyway do you want to use a Bank as a Social Club or somewhere to place and withdraw your money.

Anything else call the Samaritans or the Simon community or any other help group.


----------



## tam (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Ulster Bank Attitide*

Not looking for compassion from bank customer service staff, but c'mon, just simple non "who are you" "what d'ya want" attitude would be great, and yes I have dealt with BOI - and no thank you, never again. Looks like some other third option bank for me this time.


----------



## Gervan (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Ulster Bank Attitide*

I went in to Ulster Bank today to ask about their Pathway account, which has a 1% bonus "for the first 6 months". I wanted to know if there would be a penalty if I withdrew my funds after the 6 months, and yes, the rate I'd get then would only be the one year average of 3.1%.
It's highly misleading to refer to the bonus as a 6 month one, in that case.


----------



## Lightning (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Ulster Bank Attitide*

Agreed with the negative comments about Ulster Bank. I have had some awful experiences with them and their product T&C's are less than clear with frequent usage of sneaky T&C's. 

The best customer service experiences I have had have been with Investec, Halifax and PTSB. The worst customer service experiences I have had have been with BOI, AIB and Ulster.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Ulster Bank Attitude*

Went to their branch in Ranelagh today. Explained my circumstances - Halifax Debit card useless soon and that I just needed a Visa Debit card - was told what to bring in and given the direct line to the lady who willl set up the current account. Just buzz her, make an appointment and Bobs your uncle. At least that is what I was told. Will post result after event takes place.


----------



## ajapale (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Ulster Bank Attitude*



tam said:


> ...Mind you this happened in two different brunches .....


Were you offered brunches in addition to the €150?


----------



## irishpancake (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Ulster Bank Attitude*

Have to agree with the negative comment regarding UB here.

I have a mortgage with them, and they made a hash of my original switch of my account to Halifax,  in relation to Direct Debit, totally UB's fault. 

I took a case to the FSO, after a series of errors and threatening letters from UB, completely due to their own mis-management of my Mortgage Account. 

They were extremely slow in coming forward with any apology or indeed a proper resolution to the problem which they created. Their so-called customer service is a joke.

The FSO found in my favour, and UB had to pay me appropriate compensation for my trouble. But AGAIK, they never learn, and CS is still as bad as ever.


----------



## chlipps (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Ulster Bank Attitude*

Yikes...didnt want to hear this about UB. FA accounts have just become UB accounts oficially over the weekend with access now via the UB web address... part i dont like is the FA interest rates took nose dive last year when news about UB taking them over materialised. Pity FA and now halifax on the way out.. Hopefully some of their staff will end up in UB.


----------



## tam (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Ulster Bank Attitude*

Well, regarding my disapproval of their general attitude goes back to 2006 when I first attempted to open an acc with them.

I then went into Ranelagh branch this is when they offered 150 EUR for opening an acc with them. Decided to drop in to see whats what and this is when it all started to go downhill.
The kind lady from CS said that apart from usual ID and utility bill I also had to provide a letter from my employer (which to me was unheard of since I was a holder of an AIB acc). 

I just thought that maybe I was transported back in time or something when this was a requirement. 
So i didn't bother and went to Halifax instead and no problem until recent news.

Todays trip to two branches proved futile, the branch in O'Connell was over-crowded, the one in College Green was completely empty and the staff there was on some sort of "vacation" and how dared I interrupting such a wonderful time for them.

Perhaps I'm exaggerating things a little bit, but I gather that quite a few folks are not generally happy with this institution.


----------



## mercman (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Ulster Bank Attitude*



tam said:


> Perhaps I'm exaggerating things a little bit, but I gather that quite a few folks are not generally happy with this institution.



And which institution are they generally happy with ?


----------



## irishpancake (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Ulster Bank Attitude*

As a poster in this thread, critical of UB, I can say that I am and was quite happy with Halifax, and their CS staff in Dundalk, always found them helpful and easy to deal with.

And, can I also agree with Chlipps, regarding my accounts with FA. 

Now they are UB accounts, which does not please me.


----------



## tam (15 Feb 2010)

*Re: Ulster Bank Attitude*



mercman said:


> And which institution are they generally happy with ?



Halifax maybe ?


----------



## zztop (16 Feb 2010)

Who do they think they are???? public servants


----------



## ShortTerm (16 Feb 2010)

*Re: Ulster Bank Attitide*



Gervan said:


> I went in to Ulster Bank today to ask about their Pathway account, which has a 1% bonus "for the first 6 months". I wanted to know if there would be a penalty if I withdrew my funds after the 6 months, and yes, the rate I'd get then would only be the one year average of 3.1%.
> It's highly misleading to refer to the bonus as a 6 month one, in that case.



I think you got the wrong info there (or else I did) I recently opened a pathway account, and was told I get 3.6% for everyday of the first 6 months.  If I made a withdrawal or closed the account at 6mths or less I'd get the bonus rate for the time the account was open.

The person I was dealing with was very helpful, thinking of going back to open a current account now that Halifax is going.


----------



## irishpancake (16 Feb 2010)

zztop said:


> Who do they think they are???? public servants




Well, as the Parent, RBS is 84% owned by the British Taxpayer, in a sense they are, British Public Servants

But I would not try to stretch that too far


----------



## Eithneangela (16 Feb 2010)

Agree with negative comments with UB.  Went to branch last week (not my branch) to organise a bank draft of a fairly small amount in dollars.  Even though I've been at this Branch at least twice a month for the past 4 years, and most, if not all, of the counter staff know me to see, they insisted on Photo ID before processing the draft!  How to make things really awkward for customers - must be part of their Customer Service Excellence Charter!!


----------



## Luckycharm (17 Feb 2010)

Eithneangela said:


> Agree with negative comments with UB. Went to branch last week (not my branch) to organise a bank draft of a fairly small amount in dollars. Even though I've been at this Branch at least twice a month for the past 4 years, and most, if not all, of the counter staff know me to see, they insisted on Photo ID before processing the draft! How to make things really awkward for customers - must be part of their Customer Service Excellence Charter!!


 
I have been a UB customer for years, had my own probs but generally found them Ok if very slow in processing stuff. I am commercial customer with AIB and had lots of probs as well. 
I would imagine Photo ID is quite standard to be honest before processing a draft it is for your own security after all!!


----------



## bond-007 (17 Feb 2010)

They are often excessive in their demands for Photo ID. I have been asked for ID when lodging money to my partners account. Bizarre.


----------



## peelaaa (18 Feb 2010)

I do  lot of shopping online, so the visa dedit card with halifax was really useful. 

Is there any bank other than Ulster that offers a visa debit card?


----------



## SlugBreath (18 Feb 2010)

I was dealing with an Ulster Bank cashier recently in Blackrock branch. Halfway through the transaction she threw her pen on the counter and proceeded to scratch both sides of her nose with her knuckles as if she had the mother of all itches. This went on for what seemed like an age. Then she casually picked up her pen and continued on with the transaction. It was hilarious to watch. Not once throughout the transaction did she speak to me or smile. In fact she spent her time looking at what all the other staff members were doing whenever they passed bye or came anywhere near her. 
Now whenever I go in to an Ulster bank branch I go in with the attitude that this is going to be entertainment at it's best.


----------



## Peter54 (18 Feb 2010)

Lol!

I was dealing with this bank a couple of years ago.  In the process they lost all my information identification, bank statements, payslips etc.  

I made a complaint to head office.  Complaint went on deaf ears and nothing ever became of it.  

After an experience like that I personally wouldn't go near them.


----------



## Willy Fogg (19 Feb 2010)

peelaaa said:


> I do  lot of shopping online, so the visa dedit card with halifax was really useful.
> 
> Is there any bank other than Ulster that offers a visa debit card?



Not currently, no.


----------



## Chocks away (26 Feb 2010)

Finally opened accounts today. Self and husband. Done very quickly and accommodated us without appointment after we postponed earlier meeting during week. In and out in 15 mins.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (3 Mar 2010)

*Re: Ulster Bank Attitude*



Capt. Beaky said:


> Went to their branch in Ranelagh today. Explained my circumstances - Halifax Debit card useless soon and that I just needed a Visa Debit card - was told what to bring in and given the direct line to the lady who willl set up the current account. Just buzz her, make an appointment and Bobs your uncle. At least that is what I was told. Will post result after event takes place.


Made appointment last Friday for March 1st. Took in relevent docs. Filled out sheet, signed name five or six times and out the door. Received full details of account through postbox this morning. CUSHTY Rodders . Treated cordially and businesslike.


----------



## MandaC (3 Mar 2010)

My elderly Dad loved Halifax.  Staff always went out of their way to help him, set up his direct debits, even rang Sky, etc for him when he went in there without his account number.  I have to say, they were absolutely brilliant.

However, he went around last week to open his account with Ulster.  Does not drive, has no passport, so all he had was his pension ID for his photo.  Girl behind counter told him to go to the Garda Station and he did not understand.  She started tutting and rolling her eyes to heaven and saying "get yourself to the Garda Station"  He went home with his tail between his legs, feeling stupid and did not want to go back.

However, he went back the next day with his bits and pieces and got a lovely girl.  He is still afraid to go in though, in case the first one gets him.

I phoned up, got a lovely guy over the customer service team and just told him straight out it was not on.   Very apologetic and wants my Dad to come in so he can apologise.  We will see.


----------



## jambo.ie (4 Mar 2010)

I was in with ulster Bank over Christmas to move my First Active account over. The staff were getting dog's abuse from idiots who didn't seem to understand what was going on. The branch staff are not to blame for the bank's troubles and they have enough worries of their own without being subjected to daily abuse from small people with an axe to grind. I can't blame them for not being exactly happy in their work.


----------



## advice pls (5 Mar 2010)

While I see your point about staff getting lots of abuse does it give them the right to be rude and unhelpful to other people?

I visited my local branch to get some information about opening an account to be told that I needed to meet with a customer specialist. I asked the girl when was this person available to be told I would have to come in on a certain afternoon as this was the only time this person was available. When I explained that I worked the normal nine to five and this would not be possible and could I do it without an appointment they seemed very reluctant to help me. I asked for some information to take away about current accounts savings accounts and credit cards and the girl behind the counter didn't seem to know anything about the different accounts and gave me a brochure for a savings account that had to be opened with a minimum balance of 25,000 (or something equally massive) even though I had said I had a limp sum of about 1,500!


----------



## jambo.ie (6 Mar 2010)

It's possible that Ulster Bank are effectively closed for new accounts. I don't know. Being unhappy in your job doesn't give you a licence to be rude to others but it's understandable. I've heard terrible stories about the stress Anglo staff suffered from the public backlash that was unfairly directed at them.


----------



## Dee101 (6 Mar 2010)

All the banks are the same imo. The staff all have this "institutionalised" mentality, they do not live in the real world and have no consequences to answer to - think the worst examples of the civil service, but worse again!. Although the counter staff in general try their best, the incompetance runs from the top down. In my experience, (and not just from dealing with them as a consumer ) I can see it's plainly obvious that they have no regard whatsoever for their customers.

Stating the obvious here - but there really needs to be a big overhaul of the banking system in this country and how they treat the general public.

Getting back on topic - Ulster Bank have to be the worst, most incompetent bank I have ever had to deal with. I have had numerous problems with them whcih I will not go into. They are unbelievably incompetent, And stay well away is my advice.

As I said all of the banks are incompetent in their own way and until the old ways and old cronies are routed out, and a big shift in their way of thinking happens, I wouldnt hold much faith in them.,

As I said it comes from the top down, and with all thats happened recently, it would have been a perfect opportunity to clear the whole lot of them out but of course our gutless and incomptetent government didn't have the balls to do it!!


----------



## ajapale (6 Mar 2010)

Dee101 said:


> gutless and incomptetent government



Would that be the UK gutless and incomptetent government or the RoI gutless and incomptetent government?


----------



## Dee101 (6 Mar 2010)

Well considering I said OUR incompetent government and me being a citizen of the Republic of Ireland obviously I meant the latter. That ok with you?


----------



## searchten (7 Mar 2010)

Over the last ten days ,i have requeSted a new cheque book from ulster bank and so far i have recieved 4 lodgement books,do i get the impression that they do not want to issue me with a new cheque book


----------



## babaduck (7 Mar 2010)

They were the instigators of my employers going into receivership and their general attitude to assets which they took over is utterly disgraceful.  Basically they don't give a toss about ROI business and are even treating their own staff like dirt.  I'll never do business with them again.

I've been with NIB over 20 years and I find them fantastic.  Very helpful branch staff and a good customer attitude.


----------



## TLC (10 Mar 2010)

Can anyone actually recommend a helpful bank - I was thinking of Ulster, but now not so sure.  It would kill me if I had to use AIB, BOI or Irish Perm - anyone any ideas?  I had used Halifax for my simple banking needs & had no problems, v disappointed they are closing up shop.


----------



## NorfBank (10 Mar 2010)

TLC said:


> I had used Halifax for my simple banking needs & had no problems, v disappointed they are closing up shop.



Same here but am moving to UB for their debit card. I have mixed feelings about them at this stage.

I rang up the local branch yesterday to make an appointment but instead got through to a call centre which judging from the accent was up north. The lady I spoke to told me that she couldn't make an appointment but would get the local branch to call. Hmmm, didn't hold out much hope and I was right, no call received.

I called into the branch this morning looking for an appointment tomorrow morning and they fitted me in for 10am - nice staff, friendly and seemingly efficient.

So far direct dealings are similar to Halifax, phone dealings a bit rubbish.


----------



## Capt. Beaky (10 Mar 2010)

TLC said:


> Can anyone actually recommend a helpful bank - I was thinking of Ulster, but now not so sure. It would kill me if I had to use AIB, BOI or Irish Perm - anyone any ideas? I had used Halifax for my simple banking needs & had no problems, v disappointed they are closing up shop.


No kidding, I switched from Halifax to Ulster recently. Have found them friendly, professional and one of their branches is open on Saturday mornings. What more can you ask for. I wonder if some of the customers who had a bad time with UB were expecting a little too much. Banks are first and foremost businesses, not mutual admiration societies.


----------



## Mpsox (11 Mar 2010)

Capt. Beaky said:


> No kidding, I switched from Halifax to Ulster recently. Have found them friendly, professional and one of their branches is open on Saturday mornings. What more can you ask for. I wonder if some of the customers who had a bad time with UB were expecting a little too much. Banks are first and foremost businesses, not mutual admiration societies.


 
I'm curious what branch is opened on a Saturday morning?

I think anyone who is criticising staff in UB should remember that almost 25% of their colleagues have left in the last 6 months under various redundancy schemes for staff. Hence a lot of experience is gone in the bank and that will not be replaced over night. That's no consolation if you are the customer at the end of it, but it might explain some of the issues that people have endured recently

Been a customer for 10 years and never have had any issues and recently moved my parents business to them as well after some appaling behaviour from Bank of Ireland. It was very straightforward and my parents have found them very better to use then BOI ever were


----------



## Pickman86 (14 Mar 2010)

I have banked with UB for the last 6 years and theyve been great, but i recently took out mortgage in september and all my thoughts have changed. we advised at the time that the house we were buying needed rennovated and would need more funds for this, manager told us best thing to do is get mortgage we need to get house then come back and get additional funds. got agreement (which clearly states you can apply for an advance at any time) and signed etc and are now in property. went back in november again to ask for more funds, all credit checks etc went through and was subject to driveby, to my astonishment the manager phoned me 3 days later and advised we had to wait 6 months. i advise about what ive previously mentioned. we got a letter a couple of days later to advise the bank were happy with their decision. we seeked legal advise and were advised to send a official complaint letter which the bank would have 8 weeks to respond to. same done, left it to end of feb as we heard nothing and spoke to manager. cutting a long story the manager 1st of all advised it was sent to customer relations, they advised me they didnt receive it and then manager tried to say she thought it was the letter they sent me i was talking about??? 2 days later customer relations called me to advise they received my letter via fax from manager??? i have the feeling it had been sitting at the bottom of the pile. since then i have been back to the bank and turned again NOW for affordability purposes even though that was cleared in nov, i have now had no alternative but to go to the FOS. what are your thoughts, thanks


----------



## BOXtheFOX (15 Mar 2010)

Did you get a 90% + loan?   Were the extra funds promised after certain works were carried out on the house and after the house was re-valued?


----------



## Pickman86 (15 Mar 2010)

no none of this, we were just advised to come back once we got into house, yes it was a 90% ltv mortgage, but since then we had enough funds for windows doors, gas etc, house was undervalued for quick sale, bought for £140k now worth £160k, valuation from a well known estate agent


----------



## IsleOfMan (11 May 2010)

I have switched around a few fixed accounts between banks. The Ulster Bank experience is the worst. Every time you open/close a fixed account, they transfer your funds through a holding account in your name, effectively a demand savings account. I end up getting statements for these accounts showing a nil balance but accrued interest of 1 cent interest every so often. Paper, paper and more paper.


----------



## rameire (12 May 2010)

Ulster Bank are possible this year going to start opening on Saturdays.


----------



## Luckycharm (12 May 2010)

rameire said:


> Ulster Bank are possible this year going to start opening on Saturdays.


 
Rameire for someone who claims not to work for Ulster bank - how come you appear on nearly every Ulster bank thread?


----------



## rameire (12 May 2010)

because it interests me.
if you want ill stop posting and delete my posts.


----------



## wbbs (12 May 2010)

Mind you this information could be got by reading the UB section of IBOA website.


----------



## peelaaa (14 May 2010)

Had a great experience at Ashbourne branch.
Received current account and decent overdraft within 3 days. No problems at all.
Doing the switch myself however.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (14 May 2010)

Opened a current account with UB recently. So far very painless. Advisor was pleasant and sought clarification on a number of questions I had. Still have a bit to go to reach the standard of customer care at Halifax though.


----------



## rameire (4 Jul 2010)

Article in todays Sunday Business Post.

Ulster bank plans Saturday Openings....

This year.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (21 Dec 2010)

I went in to an Ulster Bank where I have a savings account to pay a utility bill that was in my name. I was debiting my account that was in another Ulster Bank to pay it. I had all my account details with me. The cashier refused to do the transaction because I had no ID with me.
Are there many con artists out there paying other people's utility bills?


----------



## Brighid (21 Dec 2010)

BOXtheFOX said:


> I went in to an Ulster Bank where I have a savings account to pay a utility bill that was in my name. I was debiting my account that was in another Ulster Bank to pay it. I had all my account details with me. The cashier refused to do the transaction because I had no ID with me.
> Are there many con artists out there paying other people's utility bills?


 
 Xmas spirit maybe!


----------



## Mpsox (21 Dec 2010)

BOXtheFOX said:


> I went in to an Ulster Bank where I have a savings account to pay a utility bill that was in my name. I was debiting my account that was in another Ulster Bank to pay it. I had all my account details with me. The cashier refused to do the transaction because I had no ID with me.
> Are there many con artists out there paying other people's utility bills?


 
Yes

It's a known fraud where fraudsters copy your utility bill in it's entirety but change the bank account details on the codeline to an account they control. It's usually backed by a cheque which will bounce leaving the bank potentially at a loss if the criminals have been able to access the funds before the unpaid cheque works it's way back through the system.


----------



## Lomond (21 Dec 2010)

Used Ulster bank recenty in Galway for the first time after my first active savings account was transferred to them. Nothing but very pleasant, security conscious..which I like and good customer services.


----------



## priscilla (21 Dec 2010)

My personal opinion is that the ulsterbank staff at my local branch and any other I have used have always been very pleasant and helpful whether in the branch itself or speaking with them on anytime telephone lines.
The fact that I don't have any bank charges for having accounts with them is an added bonus.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (22 Dec 2010)

Mpsox said:


> Yes
> 
> It's a known fraud where fraudsters copy your utility bill in it's entirety but change the bank account details on the codeline to an account they control. It's usually backed by a cheque which will bounce leaving the bank potentially at a loss if the criminals have been able to access the funds before the unpaid cheque works it's way back through the system.


 
My payment was coming from my current account with them and at the same time I was also paying my Ulster Bank Visa bill.  So I had my current account details, I had a savings account in the branch, I was paying a utility bill in my name and I was paying my visa bill in my name and I have been in the branch on several occasions.


----------



## SlurrySlump (22 Dec 2010)

The staff never put the proper codes on the in branch transactions so when you get your statement from them you only get a sorting code. It would be very helpful if they input a code for ESB, Gas, Telephone, Sterling cheque etc, as they are supposed to do. It would make reconciling my monthly statement that much easier.


----------



## The Ghoul (28 Oct 2011)

I found this thread after searching AAM for bad experiences with banks and bank staff. My experiences with banks over the years have been generally negative and I would say that AIB and Ulster Bank have been the worst. I'm talking about front office staff here. From rudeness (sighing and obvious irritation at being asked a question) to the interrogation/sales pitch I receive anytime I ask for a draft from my UB current account. It generally goes something like this: 

"it's such a pity to take it out"
"do you want to talk to our advisor"
"what do you want the money for"
"are you sure you don't want to talk to our advisor"
"we have some great investment products"
"what do you want the money for"
etc.

It seems to me that they talk down to their customers and regard them as a soft touch for a sales pitch. I could well see how someone who is not confident or financially literate could get bamboozled by this. 

From what I've observed, this seems to increase if you look under 30 years old or over 60 years old. My own mother - a retired business studies teacher, qualified accountant and B.Comm. has had bad experiences with UB. Eg giving her wrong information on DIRT payable by pensioners that made the net interest rate of one of the accounts they were pushing her towards look better than it was. Also, amazingly, refusing to take an An Post/NTMA cheque from a matured savings cert. She has noticed the rudeness too.

Anytime I've been in UB recently there has been someone arguing with a cashier ahead of me and from overhearing probably 50% of the conversation, it did sound like the customer had a point.

As for AIB, I haven't dealt much with them since my college days and I well remember the sighing and irritation of the staff, leaving customers queuing while they chatted and flirted with each other or some lad leaning over the counter etc. On one occasion I made the major error of using the wrong terminology when I asked the cashier to "put" the money I had with me into my account, the response was an irritated:
"you mean you want to LODGE the money do you"


----------



## elcato (29 Oct 2011)

> From rudeness (sighing and obvious irritation at being asked a question)  to the interrogation/sales pitch I receive anytime I ask for a draft  from my UB current account. It generally goes something like this:
> 
> "it's such a pity to take it out"
> "do you want to talk to our advisor"
> ...


I have asked for drafts from banks quite often and I have never had this kind of questioning from UB or any other bank. Was your opening pitch something in the line of ' I have had enough of your bank. I want to withdraw all my money and close the account. Make me out a draft this instance' ?


----------



## Time (29 Oct 2011)

Nothing wrong saying that either.


----------



## wbbs (29 Oct 2011)

The interrogation/sales pitch as you call it cannot be blamed on the front line staff, they are all on targets for leads and in a lot of branches the manager is sitting at a desk behind their banks and you can be sure if they are not heard trying to get leads it will come up at their monthly one to one reviews.   They will be interrogated if they don't interrogate the customer!


----------



## The Ghoul (29 Oct 2011)

elcato said:


> I have asked for drafts from banks quite often and I have never had this kind of questioning from UB or any other bank. Was your opening pitch something in the line of ' I have had enough of your bank. I want to withdraw all my money and close the account. Make me out a draft this instance' ?


Nope, I open by saying as little as possible and sticking to the facts:
"I'd like a draft for 20k from my current account made out to myself please. Here are my account details and ID"

The teller then starts asking what the draft is for. In fairness to them it seems to be UB policy as on one occasion I was shown a form that they have to fill in which includes a section on the reason for the draft. 

If I answer (truthfully) that it is for opening an account in another institution, I get a sales pitch and judging by them repeating their pitch over and over, they don't seem to get the message when I say I'm not interested. BTW during my latest grilling it wasn't as though I was clearing *all* my money out of UB - I still had a nice 5 figure sum with them between my current account and a fixed term deposit account yet they still made a fuss about me taking 10k out of my current account.

On one occasion the reason for a draft was I was buying a car, I didn't get a sales pitch but was grilled on the details of the car down to the make, model, colour and where I was buying it. Maybe she was just interested/nosy but it did cross my mind that she didn't believe my reason and suspected that I was moving money to another institution!


----------



## rameire (29 Oct 2011)

they could also be checking your not doing your laundry


----------



## Jim2007 (29 Oct 2011)

The Ghoul said:


> On one occasion the reason for a draft was I was buying a car, I didn't get a sales pitch but was grilled on the details of the car down to the make, model, colour and where I was buying it. Maybe she was just interested/nosy but it did cross my mind that she didn't believe my reason and suspected that I was moving money to another institution!



A draft is written on the bank's own account and as such the banks now need to be a lot more careful about issuing them, as they are often used in money laundering.  It is not unknown for the money launderer to pay people to go into banks and get a draft for a couple of thousand Euro at a time.  In fact here in Switzerland, banks no longer issue drafts at all, because of the issues involved.  I would not at be surprised if this spread to the rest of Europe as well.

Jim2007


----------



## MONAGHANSG (1 Nov 2011)

The Ghoul said:


> On one occasion I made the major error of using the wrong terminology when I asked the cashier to "put" the money I had with me into my account, the response was an irritated:
> "you mean you want to LODGE the money do you"




I had the exact same experience in Ulster Bank just a few weeks ago, the teller actually waited 'til I said 'Yes, I want to _lodge_ it.' Even though I already had a credit book with me, had it in front of them with the money, filled out and ready for stamping!


----------



## Kerrigan (10 Nov 2011)

I feel the attitude at most banks have slided not just Ulster. 

I remember a full on shouting match between a customer and a bank clerk at one of the BIG TWO. It was embarrasing for all who had to witness it. The customer was shouted down and was in my opinion being provoked. 

Another time as a practical joke a junior clerk blasted music from a speaker system for all and sundry to hear. This was laughed at by senior clerks and customers objections went unheard!

It's a long time since banks have treated customers with any respect.


----------

